# Echo Show 5 (or not)



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

After waffling since the announcement, I gave up and ordered one of the new Echo Show 5 models for delivery on release day.
We already have lots of Echos in the house, mostly to control lights and stuff. This one is slated to go on the side table next to my recliner so I can have it show me the front door camera without having to get up. I like that you can physically turn off the camera (close a shutter) and the smaller size is better suited for an end table. We are also experimenting with the calling feature since DH has to go to China for work later this year.
I suspect that the sound quality will not be as good as my other devices, but for my purpose I think it will be OK. At least it has the audio out option so I can connect a better speaker if needed.

update to add link:


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I actually decided to cancel the order since the 2nd generation Show was on the Treasure Truck yesterday. Oh wow! The sound on this one is WAY better than the sound on my original Show. I think it may even be better than my original Echo devices.



Since Amazon has just announced Prime Day for this year, I may wait and see what all they have to offer then. They may not discount the newest model - but they might!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

OK - for $50 I couldn't pass up the Show 5 on Prime Day.  It came yesterday and I got it set up.
The clock faces are nice and there are lots of options to control the brightness of the screen.  Any alarm set between like 4am and 9am automatically defaults to their "sunrise" option that starts turning the screen on 15 minutes before the alarm goes off.  I doubt it will replace my Phillips wake-up light, but I thought it was a nice feature.
The microphone seems pretty responsive.  I was playing music at about half volume and had a noise box running near it, but it was still able to hear me.  That is the one thing that disappointed me the most about the 2nd Generation Show - the microphone is not as responsive as the original.
It also has pretty good sound for such a small device.
I don't know that I'd try to watch a movie on it, but that's not really why I wanted it.

It's just CUTE!  (especially for $50)  I don't know that I think it's worth full price.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

So you have and like the Echo Show gen2?  Mine was delivered on Tuesday, 2nd Prime Day.  Due to something else that was going on here I haven't opened the box and set it up yet.  Will soon.  Too many land line phone and tech problems this past week.  Problems were with AT&T -- my land line and internet provider.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> So you have and like the Echo Show gen2? Mine was delivered on Tuesday, 2nd Prime Day. Due to something else that was going on here I haven't opened the box and set it up yet. Will soon. Too many land line phone and tech problems this past week. Problems were with AT&T -- my land line and internet provider.


Well, I don't NOT like it.
I just think the microphone leaves something to be desired compared to ALL the other Echo devices in the house. I can be sitting right next to it and it takes me 2-3 times saying ECHO in increasingly louder and more frustrated tones before she responds. The first gen that is all the way back in the kitchen can hear me just fine the first time I say Alexa. So I don't know if it's a sensitivity to the wake word, or the way I'm saying it or if it's really a poor microphone.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

That happens occasionally now with my current Show gen1.  Didn't when I first got it, but does now.  Other odd things will happen now and then.  When I tell it to stop an alarm or a timer when music is playing, volume may drop way down and I have to tell it to up the volume.  

I still haven't opened and set up the gen2, but I will one of these days.  Not like me to get it going right away.    Got so frustrated with technology last week that I don't feel like dealing with any tech problems.  Rarely have problems setting up Amazon devices, but not taking chances at the moment.


----------

